# http://blog.esurance"dot com"/are-you-sure-you-want-to-be-an-uberx-driver/#.VDnlyE10wdU



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

A the bottom this page is a comment from a reader:
_"T 
October 6, 2014 __#__

I was in an accident driving for Uber given the false sence that I was covered under a policy provided by Uber while logged in as a driver. I was between rides and an uninsured motorist hit me causing over $7000 in damages to my car. I am now out of a job, and a car since my own insurance will not cover the accident and Uber's insurance will not cover me since I was in between rides. This has turned my life upside down. I am a single mother without a penny to my name. I've lost my home and am left paying a car note on a car I can not afford to fix. Make sure you do your homework before driving for any of these companies. Make sure your personal insurance is set up to cover you in the event there is a loop hole in the ride sharing company's insurance that won't cover you. Uber has not shown me an ounce of compassion for my circumstances. They do not respond to my calls or emails. Guess when your not putting money in their pockets, your no longer important to them. There still feeding their families. What about mine?_


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Totally believable "insured beware".


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

If I'm between calls and some schmuck hits me, I'll tell insurance I was going out to get something to eat. They don't need to know about uber, period.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

No its not. It would be fraud if while engaged in commercial enterprises, something happened. Sitting at a light, no rider, and some idiot rear ends me = not commercial use.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> No its not. It would be fraud if while engaged in commercial enterprises, something happened. Sitting at a light, no rider, and some idiot rear ends me = not commercial use.


You drive in Phoenix. You can keep on pretending that there are no insurance risks involved, while there are plenty of Drivers' Insr horror stories out there to pay heed to. Everything is hunky-dory until You get T-boned!

The reason Gov. Brewer vetoed the AZ Ride-sharing House Bill 2262 was primarily due to lack of Primary Insr in the 'gap period'.
http://m.bizjournals.com/phoenix/ne...ould-have-benefited-lyft.html?page=all&r=full

Every driver should be actively campaigning for 'App On' Primary Commercial Insurance, wherever Ride-sharing Regs are being considered.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, understanding the risks = pretending there are no risks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Yes, understanding the risks = pretending there are no risks.


NO!
Understanding the Risks
Not=To
Pretending there No Risks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In Colorado SB 125 is the law, and it requires 'App On' Primary Commercial Insr from Jan 2015
http://www.denverpost.com/business/...authorize-lyft-and-ubers-ridesharing-services

Uber said that SB 125 was "Regs Done Right"!
http://blog.uber.com/regsdoneright

But in California when AB 2293 was being considered, Uber mounted a full frontal assault, instead of negotiating in good faith! Only when it dawned on Uber's tone deaf ears that AB 2293 would pass, did it come to the bargaining table.
http://blog.uber.com/getonboard

So the lesson for Drivers is Absolutely crystal clear: Uber is Not looking out for the interests of its drivers at all! It's only concerned about the Company's bottom line! Drivers themselves will have to raise their voice in order to their own interests to be considered!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-insurance.2617/#post-25691


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Droosk said:


> If I'm between calls and some schmuck hits me, I'll tell insurance I was going out to get something to eat. They don't need to know about uber, period.


There is a very easy way insurance investigators can tell you are ride share. Your DOT info is public info. From there all they gotta do is ask n if you lie yer screwed n if you don't yer screwed. I'm thinking of getting a commercial rider r sumthin just to b safe. R.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is a very easy way insurance investigators can tell you are ride share. Your DOT info is public info. From there all they gotta do is ask n if you lie yer screwed n if you don't yer screwed. I'm thinking of getting a commercial rider r sumthin just to b safe. R.


What DOT info are you referring to ?


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> In Colorado SB 125 is the law, and it requires 'App On' Primary Commercial Insr from Jan 2015
> http://www.denverpost.com/business/...authorize-lyft-and-ubers-ridesharing-services
> 
> Uber said that SB 125 was "Regs Done Right"!
> ...


Why did Uber think this is "Regs Done Right"? And enough of an endorsement to make an Uber blog post?
t would seem that the commercial insurance requirement will limit the number of UberX drivers because of the cost and the uncertainty of potentially having to leave their personal lines carrier for one that does offer the commercial insurance.
The other risk that I can't get a handle on is whether the personal lines casualty carriers will want to add these sort of riders or new policies and whether commercial carriers will want to take a wild guess at how to configure this personal/commercial configuration and take a stab at pricing it. I can only find a couple of scholarly musings on the web. Can't find anyone in the insurance industry that is willing to talk about their intentions.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> What DOT info are you referring to ?


Uh the mandatory DOT physical and CARD you supposedly carry with you to drive for Uber.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh the mandatory DOT physical and CARD you supposedly carry with you to drive for Uber.


 in what uber market do driver's carry a "DOT physical card" i had one as a taxi driver in the IE, i only needed for ADA account pick ups.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KevinH said:


> Why did Uber think this is "Regs Done Right"? And enough of an endorsement to make an Uber blog post?


Because the limits of the primary coverage were low enough for Uber's liking.


KevinH said:


> commercial insurance requirement will limit the number of UberX drivers because of the cost


No commercial livery insurance is available to drivers that do not have Chauffeurs licensure and taxi/livery vehicle registration.


KevinH said:


> Can't find anyone in the insurance industry that is willing to talk about their intentions.


Ride-sharing companies will have to get this coverage working in concert with a single provider as most drivers work on multiple platforms. The coverage will have to be flexibly priced to accommodate for changes in actuarial data.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Never heard of a DOT physical or card, so no, my insurance company has no idea.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> in what uber market do driver's carry a "DOT physical card" i had one as a taxi driver in the IE, i only needed for ADA account pick ups.


Mandatory. You musta forgot


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Mandatory. You musta forgot


 i am not yet a uber/lyft driver, thats why i am asking.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Mandatory. You musta forgot


Incorrect. Just looked. Its only mandatory for a CDL. UberX doesn't require CDL.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i am not yet a uber/lyft driver, thats why i am asking.


Well. Git ready n bend over.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Incorrect. Just looked. Its only mandatory for a CDL. UberX doesn't require CDL.


Wrong. Posers!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

BTW, Uber never responded to this tweet. Thanx for showing concern!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well. Git ready n bend over.


sorry, i don't see it that way, i have a 12 to 18 month plan of action, uber will just be a tool in that plan.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> sorry i don't see at at that way, i have a 12 to 18 month plan of action, uber will just be a tool in that plan.


Irrelevant to observations


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Irrelevant to observations


 your first reply was Irrelevant, DA.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> your first reply was Irrelevant, DA.


Point proven. Yer not following


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is my tweet from April:










I'd been looking for this website for a while now. I still don't who is behind this, and what's their goal. All the cars on the database are from DC Area.

http://rideforhire.com


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Droosk said:


> If I'm between calls and some schmuck hits me, I'll tell insurance I was going out to get something to eat. They don't need to know about uber, period.


So you will commit insurance fraud and risk going to jail????


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

floridog said:


> So you will commit insurance fraud and risk going to jail????


No one is going to jail for this. 
SF DAs office was aware of this, yet no charges have been brought against Ride-sharing Drivers. 
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Drivers-for-ride-app-services-accused-of-fraud-5339357.php

The insurance issues are getting sorted out gradually with the passage of Colorado SB 125, California AB 2293 that require 'App On' Primary Commercial Insurance, & the veto by Gov Brewer of Arizona Bill that didn't! Austin & Houston also require App On Primary Insr.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

"they only take effect once drivers have accepted ride requests"

^^^ key statement. Until you are actively engaged in picking up, or carrying a rider, you are NOT operating as a commercial vehicle. We aren't cabs. We don't need to drive around looking for fares. Once you accept the ping, Ubers insurance kicks in, and you are now operating in a commercial capacity. Its that simple. Even in the example article provided by cabby, the AG refers directly to TRUE fraudulent activity.

Also, I go back to a statement I made in another thread. Don't drive like an idiot, and you won't cause any accidents, which in turn, means you're not liable. If someone hits you, they are liable. If they are uninsured/underinsured, Ubers policy covers that.

This amused me though:

"The potential ... concerns me; you get in an accident and just flip on the app to get our million-dollar liability coverage," saidBeth Stevens, general counsel for Sidecar. "All the drivers are smart; they could quickly game the system.""

1) Apparently they haven't looked at these forums. All the drivers are smart? HAH!
2) How exactly would they game the system? If you're an idiot and smash into a wall, you don't get to sue Uber for your own negligence, and any lawyer worth his bar certification would be able to dig up a connection between driver and friend/passenger trying to abuse it. Sorry, this doesn't fly.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey cabby, I found a bunch of info for you about that rideforhire site. Its run by a Dona Burney. Relevent links:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/look-out-az-uber-drivers.4362/page-2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ther-changes/2012/01/11/gIQA5GFKrP_story.html
http://nextcity.org/forefront/view/the-black-car-company-that-people-love-to-hate
http://whois.net/whois/rideforhire.com

She is essentially a cab driver and lobbyist for the cab industry in DC.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thanx @Droosk !
Yeah we got to the bottom of it on that thread.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/look-out-az-uber-drivers.4362/


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Droosk said:


> If I'm between calls and some schmuck hits me, I'll tell insurance I was going out to get something to eat. They don't need to know about uber, period.


Exactly, she ****ed up, not uber smh.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> in what uber market do driver's carry a "DOT physical card" i had one as a taxi driver in the IE, i only needed for ADA account pick ups.


The law that Colorado passed requires that drivers submit to a DOT physical and a vehicle inspection by a certified mechanic. I had to do both for Uber.

When I did my Lyft mentor thing, which happened long after these laws had passed and I had done the DOT physical/car inspection for Uber, none of this was brought up at all. Lyft is a joke. Uber paid us $200 bonus to get this done in the first two weeks that we were required to (as it cost $90 to complete the two services).


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Wrong. Posers!


Nothing like an unqualified, uncited statement to completely look like a fool who just lost the argument.

Make sure to follow every one of these with something like:
"I wood fight U on dis but you aineeven werf my time!!!#Winning" 
"I don't even gotta tell deez people why I'm wright. Dey no dis. #LikeaBawss"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> The law that Colorado passed requires that drivers submit to a DOT physical and a vehicle inspection by a certified mechanic. I had to do both for Uber.
> 
> When I did my Lyft mentor thing, which happened long after these laws had passed and I had done the DOT physical/car inspection for Uber, none of this was brought up at all. Lyft is a joke. Uber paid us $200 bonus to get this done in the first two weeks that we were required to (as it cost $90 to complete the two services).


Lyft mentor (supposedly) does car inspection and DOT phys. records are in a data base which can be accessed by others.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Nothing like an unqualified, uncited statement to completely look like a fool who just lost the argument.
> 
> Make sure to follow every one of these with something like:
> "I wood fight U on dis but you aineeven werf my time!!!#Winning"
> "I don't even gotta tell deez people why I'm wright. Dey no dis. #LikeaBawss"


I presume Uber prequals on DOT physical and vehicle inspections are standardized in the U.S.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I presume Uber prequals on DOT physical and vehicle inspections are standardized in the U.S.


Assuming "prequals" is your verb, the sentence still makes no sense. 
With UberX, there is no "physical." Also, no vehicle inspection occurred.
State of MA has their own vehicle inspections in order to pay off the Government classes, and registration and insurance is sent in to Uber. 
"DOT" has as much to do with UberX as my superior intelligence compared to you has to do with 
"CIA." 
No correlation. 
Stop being so cocky and telling people to bend over, that is after you get back up to your perverbial feet after this exchange.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm sorry to say, the driver in this story must he plain dumb or lying.

There is no reason personal insurance would not cover this accident. There is no passenger in the car so there is no reason for insurance to suspect car is being used commercially.

Driver was either dumb enough to tell the insurance company they were working in the car, or the whole thing is made up.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I'm sorry to say, the driver in this story must he plain dumb or lying.
> 
> There is no reason personal insurance would not cover this accident. There is no passenger in the car so there is no reason for insurance to suspect car is being used commercially.
> 
> Driver was either dumb enough to tell the insurance company they were working in the car, or the whole thing is made up.


Precisely. If you volunteer information and don't understand your right to shut the **** up, you deserve ruin because it decreases chances of breeding your stupidity into future generations.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> "DOT" has as much to do with UberX as my superior intelligence compared to you has to do with
> "CIA."
> No correlation.
> Stop being so cocky and telling people to bend over, that is after you get back up to your perverbial feet after this exchange.


Then requirements are not standardized.

Chalk up more bullshit from Uberop's


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Then requirements are not standardized.
> 
> Chalk up more bullshit from Uberop's


They are not standardized. It depends on local regulations. Colorado passed the law requiring DOT med checks and vehicle inspections from certified mechanics. Uber requires both of those in Colorado. Lyft plays loose and skirts regulation.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Precisely. If you volunteer information and don't understand your right to shut the **** up, you deserve ruin because it decreases chances of breeding your stupidity into future generations.


Exactly. This country needs social darwinism now more than ever.

I explained to my boys about Darwin and evolution and how the strongest and smartest of every species adapts and survives, then multiplies. This produces a stronger species going forward and defines basic evolution.

Then I explained to them that America is currently devolving ... getting dumber and weaker. This is because we are actually going against nature by taking resources from the smart and strong (making it harder for them to reproduce) and giving those resources to the dumb and weak (allowing them to reproduce more). Essentially we (collectively) are ensuring our own demise and the downfall of our society.

Heavy stuff yes, but they get it, because despite all obstacles in our way, this intelligent couple was able to afford 3 smart offspring


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

The the law may not see the liability boundaries for coverage as black and white. This creates some trepidation for those carriers that might consider writing coverage for "commercial/personal" policies.
http://insurancethoughtleadership.c...for-all-states/#sthash.d4FGOogA.Z7kWNQHR.dpbs


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I'm sorry to say, the driver in this story must he plain dumb or lying.
> 
> There is no reason personal insurance would not cover this accident. There is no passenger in the car so there is no reason for insurance to suspect car is being used commercially.
> 
> Driver was either dumb enough to tell the insurance company they were working in the car, or the whole thing is made up.


Actually, that is not true. Like the example I provided in another thread, you drop off in a neighborhood, on commercial insurance, or if you are cruising between, it is becoming more and more likely there may be witnesses to your "ubering". Our agent told us they are starting to pay more attention to this on personal side, because the drive hours/distance/environment really increases the risk on otherwise lower rates. If you are caught lying, they can do more than drop you. Not likely felony, but definitely misdemeanor which Uber won't pay. :-(


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Exactly. This country needs social darwinism now more than ever.
> 
> I explained to my boys about Darwin and evolution and how the strongest and smartest of every species adapts and survives, then multiplies. This produces a stronger species going forward and defines basic evolution.
> 
> ...


I thought your head would be bigger! ~President Camacho


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Actually, that is not true. Like the example I provided in another thread, you drop off in a neighborhood, on commercial insurance, or if you are cruising between, it is becoming more and more likely there may be witnesses to your "ubering". Our agent told us they are starting to pay more attention to this on personal side, because the drive hours/distance/environment really increases the risk on otherwise lower rates. If you are caught lying, they can do more than drop you. Not likely felony, but definitely misdemeanor which Uber won't pay. :-(


No, No, No.

No passenger = not working.

What? Is the insurance company going to search your car for an Uber phone?

It looks like any other phone.

You would have to be a moron to tell the cop "I was working ... can you put that in my report please so my insurance company will deny me".

Witness you ubering? Seriously? Noone gives a cap about you ubering. As far as anyone knows you have a gps on your dash. So what? That's a huge stretch.

How about "I was going to get lunch and that idiot smashed my ride". That's all you have to say and your insurance will pay since the criminal in the other car was uninsured.

Only way I see this going down (without the OP being completely braindead) is that the OP got greedy and didn't understand the uber insurance rules. Thinking they could get uber insurance pay out instead of using their own. Now they got neither. Big mistake.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> No, No, No.
> 
> No passenger = not working.
> 
> ...


Will let all know how it works out. I got smacked in the rear while "app on." Did as you suggested above. And an admitted dumbass like me can already figure out various "how's" on how the insurance companies could screw me.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> No, No, No.
> 
> No passenger = not working.
> 
> ...


Just read a driver's story-she hit a pax's neighbor's car. I'm trying to remember where I read this, maybe Facebook , but she is in limbo. If I find it I'll share it. Way too close to my hypothetical but totally possible scenario (drop pax, hit their kid on bike as you pull away)

Attorneys and insurers care ALOT about you "ubering" because there is more to go after.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Just read a driver's story-she hit a pax's neighbor's car. I'm trying to remember where I read this, maybe Facebook , but she is in limbo. If I find it I'll share it. Way too close to my hypothetical but totally possible scenario (drop pax, hit their kid on bike as you pull away)
> 
> Attorneys and insurers care ALOT about you "ubering" because there is more to go after.


Ofc if you are dumb enuff to smash the neighbors car or god forbid crush the neighbors kid then you deserve what you get.

I was just replying to the original scenario ... "between rides, uninsured fool smashes my ride". Even if it happened on the pax's street, I'm the one making the claim against my own insurance. I was done working and headed to lunch, home, whatever, not working.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Ofc if you are dumb enuff to smash the neighbors car or god forbid crush the neighbors kid then you deserve what you get.
> 
> I was just replying to the original scenario ... "between rides, uninsured fool smashes my ride". Even if it happened on the pax's street, I'm the one making the claim against my own insurance. I was done working and headed to lunch, home, whatever, not working.


Well good luck with that  - just repeating what I've heard from insurance PTBs. The minute a pax says they paid you to drop them off insurance will say "KMACYOYO!!"


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Ofc if you are dumb enuff to smash the neighbors car or god forbid crush the neighbors kid then you deserve what you get.
> 
> I was just replying to the original scenario ... "between rides, uninsured fool smashes my ride". Even if it happened on the pax's street, I'm the one making the claim against my own insurance. I was done working and headed to lunch, home, whatever, not working.





Tx rides said:


> Well good luck with that  - just repeating what I've heard from insurance PTBs. The minute a pax says they paid you to drop them off insurance will say "KMACYOYO!!"


I once looked up the Wikipedia or IMDB ( I think the former) for 'Idiocracy,' and apparently the film company no atempt to market the Film, and it was believed that it would insult the audience...Which itself should insult and motivate the audience but I'm afraid the prophesy is true. I feel like that Harvard couple on there 
"Now is definitely not the right time to have kids...with the economy the way it is?" 
And I see all around me a bunch of Billy Bobs, JayKwons and Vatos firing children out like double-mounted Naval .50 Cal machine guns...
And we're paying for it all. 
1 out of 6 Americans (and "Undocumented" """"Workers""""") are on Welfare. 
Keep working *****es! How else they gonna eat and get cash benefits and **** their baby mama during working hours. 
Take me now God.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I once looked up the Wikipedia or IMDB ( I think the former) for 'Idiocracy,' and apparently the film company no atempt to market the Film, and it was believed that it would insult the audience...Which itself should insult and motivate the audience but I'm afraid the prophesy is true. I feel like that Harvard couple on there
> "Now is definitely not the right time to have kids...with the economy the way it is?"
> And I see all around me a bunch of Billy Bobs, JayKwons and Vatos firing children out like double-mounted Naval .50 Cal machine guns...
> And we're paying for it all.
> ...


Sadly, I find that movie to be more prophetic, and less comedic with each viewing! (And getting dangerously close to being a documentary)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why major insurers won't cover Uber, Lyft drivers*

*http://m.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisc...t-cover-uber-lyft-drivers/Content?oid=2909369*


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Chi1cabby, Thank you for your informative posts, I have learned an awful lot about the legalities , etc in other cities, etc. as related to these new TNC's. Many times, the up-to-date columns you share reflect much of what my gut has told me all along, and I cannot help but wonder, "if I had this figured out, and the livery business is a side gig for me, what the hell was taking so long for these major investors to figure it out?" 

For the life of me, I do not understand why either of the main TNC's have not just opted to resolve this insurance mess by providing a full commercial policy. For god sake, every (legal) small livery operator in the land buys commercial insurance. Why not give the public, and drivers peace of mind?
It would save a ton of money on legal fees. At the very least, they could work with James River to create some type of hybrid group plan! It sure beats the alternative of a driver having to lie to his provider, and possibly be charged with fraud, as well as likely blackballed from ever having affordable personal insurance again.

Nor do I understand why they don't arrange a formal driver safety training.
(I do not mean the one you have to take if you have issues, I mean as part of the on boarding process) I am sure they could get plenty of instructors willing to make a good deal in exchange for major advertising!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> "if I had this figured out, and the livery business is a side gig for me, what the hell was taking so long for these major investors to figure it out?"


The VC Investors are Uber Board Members.
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/23/uber-confirms-258m-raise/

Board member Bill Gurley thinks Uber is likely worth an order of magnitude over it's last funding round valuation of 18B.
http://abovethecrowd.com/2014/07/11...ernative-look-at-ubers-potential-market-size/

So the answer is that $1, followed by many many many Zeros, is keeping them from facing upto the many obvious problems with Uber's current Business Model, Insurance being just one of them.



Tx rides said:


> Nor do I understand why they don't arrange a formal driver safety training.


The more Uber takes on a hands-on approach to Driver Training, the more it gets away from Independent Contractor classification of Drivers.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The VC Investors are Uber Board Members.
> http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/23/uber-confirms-258m-raise/
> 
> Board member Bill Gurley thinks Uber is likely worth an order of magnitude over it's last funding round valuation of 18B.
> ...


True, but I think that ship sailed long ago The training could be set up for anyone, as long as they offer the driver training to anyone with a checkbook, it is just a service provided by the company with the ability to provide group rates (insurance, training,etc) 
As long as there is a comparable plan/course available from other providers (comparable in material or coverage, not price) there is no employee classification issue. They would only get into issues if they required you to attend a class they provided, or by an insurance plan they required. However, look at TransDev's Execucar car model, that is such an obvious violation of the employment classification, and yet they continue on


----------



## Timothy Webb (Mar 24, 2015)

Seems Uber extended its coverage to include all ridesharing insurance gaps. That's a start.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

You live in a fantasy world if you are convincing yourself, "I just won't tell the insurance company about Uber and they'll believe whatever I tell them." You obviously don't have much experience dealing with insurance companies. They have investigators who get paid to find any possible reason for the company to not pay your claim. Do you think the insurance companies don't already ave ways to find out if you work as ride-share? I would be surprised if they don't have prerequisite techniques to weed out claims made by ride-share drivers who are trying to conceal the truth already in place.


----------

